# The robber likely regretted telling the delivery driver to empty his pockets



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Suspect shot while robbing delivery driver of pizzas, cash

Good for him, he also needs a bumper sticker which reads, "Driver Carries Less Than $20.00 in Ammunition".:smt083


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

The guy used a .380 against a 12 ga. shotgun? This Domino delivery guy must have gonads of steel. Good going fella!


----------

